# Naruto: Our Story



## kysen (Sep 4, 2009)

Story
New students have arrived in the Academy. Each trys there best to pass the exam and become a team. This follows the adventures of Naruto but with diffrent characters and maybe skipping some episodes. However the first part the students must pass ultiple tests to become ninjas.

Jutsus
any jutsus can be used along with some you would like to create however the realy good ones will drain alot of chakra. Feel free to make up Jutsus but if they are extreamily powerful you might be unable to use any Jutsus for awile or it may danger your life.

Rules

No Power RolePlaying
Any kind of RPing is allowed
PG-13
Romance of corse is allowed like most storys it makes things epic
Remember what each Jutsu is and what effect it may take on yourself
No Tailed Beast withen yourself I will enable us to capure powerful monsters withen ourselfs but don't say you have one
Naruto characters may be seen and talked to however we will have little to do with them except on some occasions
Do not decide to boost along the  story to end a mission straight away and get us on a new one remember that some others may have great ideas
Take note we are living in the Naruto world and cannot refrence anything from ours unless it is there
Do not kill anybody that is too important unless you say something like "I got a good idea" before you post it unless they are not known well (people who don't even have names and are just grunts)
Role-Players 
Forum Name: kysen
Name: Kysen
Clan: None
Age: 13
Gender: Boy
Element: Fire
Village: Konoha
Life style: Kysen lives at home with his dog (Blaze) while his parents are away on missions he occansionly gets postcards from them
Appearence: Blue Jacket and jeans with white circles around where his pockets are and a white shirt. He has brown hair and eyes and cocasion skin.
Talents: Fire jutsus
Animals: Blaze (dog)
Bio: Kysen is one of the greatest non-gradueate ninja in Konoha. He looks up to the brave ninjas. When he met Naruto he found him annoying however Naruto said "hay your not so un-annoying either pal" as he ran off after some pink haired girl Kysen didn't know. He loves all fire jutsus and uses the "Fire clome Jutsu" to make copies of himself that are on fire then he uses "Burning Body Jutsu" to make himself on fire without pain and look like his clomes as hes meant to. Any jutsus that are not Fire jutsus are extreamely hard for him to learn he is yet to learn a water jutsu. He sometimes uses his partner dog Blaze to use special jutsus like "Burning knight Jutsu" where Blaze grows and is lit on fire with Kysen riding him.

To enroll in the Academy
Forum Name: 
Name: 
Clan: 
Age: 
Gender: 
Element: 
Village: 
Life style: 
Appearence: 
Talents: 
Bio:


----------

